# HP Pavilion G6 2005AX Review and Benchmarks



## Games Goblin (Jun 17, 2012)

*HP Pavilion G6 2005 AX Review*

_Story so far:_

My hunt for a laptop started many months ago (feb-2012). 

Initially I was looking for one within a Budget of Rs.24,000 +/- 2k . You can find my initial query here

I was not in an immediate rush to by as my 6yr old desktop was still going strong! So few months passed - and need for a laptop grew stronger. Finally decided to purchase in May and asked TDF gurus advice for final decision, budget being around 30k. Contenders were the Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D and HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX (you can view that post here

But many members adviced me to wait for Trinity and Ivy bridge, so put the brakes on purchase and waited! But grew ever more impatient as time passed - and to add fuel to the fire; diablo 3 was launched and going by the history of llano launch in India, Trinity was expected in late 2012- sold my tablet and upped my budget to near 40k decided to go either for the K53 or the X53TA immediately - saw an youtube vid of X53TA playing D3 smoothly and that sealed it for me - K53 maybe having stronger performance but its almost 12k more than x53, so it's a big saving for me!

But X53's were out of stock nearly everywhere ; to my bad(?) luck, found one apparently in stock in snapdeal. You can read about the order and the outcome

Feeling disappointed, decided to go for the K53; went to the shop to buy the K53, but the sales guy threw a spanner in the works by showing me the Samsung NP305E5A-S01 IN (glad he did!). Couldn't decide between the K53 and the Samsung in the shop itself; so went home to take a final decision - logged into net to research data b/w the 2 and saw the Pavilion 2005ax in the new arrivals page - the rest as they say, is history!!

_Order and Arrival:_
Place the order on Flipkart on thursday, 7th june and opted for COD. But on 9th saturday; they called me told me that COD is only available for value upto Rs.25,000 - Immediately cancelled by order and put a new order and paid using bank transfer - so corrected order placed on 9th evening. Laptop reached on 13th noon - very speedy shipping! Flipkart service was excellent as usual - but they could have informed of cod limitation earlier ~ anyways;

*Tech Specs*



*Processor*
 | AMD A8 4500 M "Trinity" APU with AMD Radeon 7640G
*Display*
 | 15.6" HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1366 x 768)
*Memory*
 | 1 x 4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3; 1 slot free
*Graphics*
 | AMD Radeon HD 7640G (in APU) + 7670M Dual GPU (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)
*Sound*
 | Altec Lansing - Dolby Advanced Audio
*Hard Disk*
 | 500 GB SATA (5400 rpm)
*Wireless*
 | 802.11b/g/n ; Bluetooth 4.0
*Connectivity*
 | 2 SuperSpeed USB 3.0 ; 1 USB 2.0 ; 1 HDMI ; 1 VGA ; 1 RJ45 ;1 Headphone-out (Stereo) ; 1 Microphone-in; sd/mmc card reader
*Battery*
 | 6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion)
*DVD*
 | SuperMulti DVD burner
*OS*
 | Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bitFull Specs

CPUZ

*i.imgur.com/trLaS.jpg

*Design and Build*

*i.imgur.com/l8XLi.jpg

The 2005ax follows a new design theme than the previous pavilion models - the laptop comes in a single colour finish - the paint is metallic dark grey - which results in a sober look. If you are looking for making a style statement, better look elsewhere - that said, the design is clean and neat- 

The chrome HP logo offset to the lower left is a neat touch and adds charcter to the lid. The Edges of the lid taper downwards.

*i.imgur.com/i55ro.jpg

Inside, theres a webcam on the top bezel ; The speakers are placed above the keyboard and a chrome strip runs along the length of the laptop, seperating the 2 - it's a nice touch- The power button is on the top left ; and on the top right you can find the Dolby Advanced Audio and Altec Lansing logo

*i.imgur.com/5pmU9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/R62se.jpg

On the bottom left, you find an HP total care sticker containing helpline numbers and support e-mail IDs - this white sticker does not gel with the dark grey theme of the laptop. On the bottom right, there are the stickers for AMD Vision, Radeon Dual Graphics, Windows 7 and HP premier experience. The AMD Vision and Radeon Stickers look great.

*i.imgur.com/C1fYD.jpg

The laptop is much more compact than I expected (dimensions lxbxh - 37.6 x 24.4 x 3.63 cm) of a full size 15 incher. Weight 2.47 kg (from HP site; i'll weight it with and without the battery when I get time). 

*i.imgur.com/ufChb.jpg

The heat vent is on the left side and not in the bottom, so using this palced on your lap won't be a probelm

A design drawback I noted was that the status lights for Power charging and hard drive access is located along the right surface of the laptop, not exactly a biggie, but still..

The keyboard is an "island style/chiclet style" with dedicated number pad. Typing on the keyboard is good with a positive feedback from clicking the keys; the spacing between the keys is very good. But the keys are sized a smidgen too small I think; bit larger keys would have been easier to hit - But the compact keyboard ensures the more compact dimensions of the laptop. Interesting to note that the keyboard is set on a piano black surface; which distinguishes it from the rest of the laptop's metallic paint, it gels well into the dark theme

*i.imgur.com/TgZdP.jpg

The touchpad is offset to the left and the surface is grooved (as opossed to a smooth surface)- so you can feel the pattern when sliding your fingers across - in the end it feels the same in operation as a smooth surface. The response of the touchpad is good. It has many features like pinch to zoom, 2 finger scroll etc which are nicely illustrated by videos in the Synaptics contol center. 

*i.imgur.com/Q1I1Q.jpg

There is a groove on the top right on the touchpad to disable the touchpad - also a small light adjacent to the left of the touchpad comes on if you hace disabled the touchpad. Pressing on the groove again enables it back and the light goes off.

The L/R mouse buttons are firm in placement and they don't 'wobble' when you touch them - the clicks are positive and overall it's good to use.

The laptop is well bulit and I couldn't find any loose panels/ill fitting bits.

This laptop does not have a latch on the monitor (like this: )

*i.imgur.com/9Rfon.jpg

The lid has 2 rubber strips on either side on which it rests, when closing the lid - I prefer a latch mechanism, where we feel the lid has securely closed, but in this case it feels firmly shut as well.


*Connectivity and Storage*
It comes with the standard wireless connectivity of these days - 802.11b/g/n ; Bluetooth 4.0
For the wired connectivity options; on the Right side we have

*i.imgur.com/EeUn3.jpg

A lone usb port, charging port and a tray loading DVD drive

On the left side we have

*i.imgur.com/EeUn3.jpg

A VGA port, an HDMI port, an RJ45 ethernet port, two USB 3.0 ports, a 3.5mm stereo jack, a 3.5mm line in and a Card Reader.

There are no ports / status lights on either the front / back edges

Front

*i.imgur.com/Tybmd.jpg

Rear

*i.imgur.com/BtwkV.jpg

For storage, a Samsung Spinpoint (modelno. HN-M500MBB) 500gb 5400rpm does duty under the hood (thanks to rish's method to confirm) ; flipkart still lists it at 7200 rpm

*Display and Sound*

*i.imgur.com/eLqHY.jpg

The display is a 15" LED backlit LCD with a native de riguer resolution of 1366x768
When first using the laptop, I felt that the colors were too withish and there was a tinge of blue to the whole picture. I fiddled around in the AMD vision control center settings and found out that the color temperature was the culprit. Set the temp to 5700k and got the result I was looking for.

The picture quality is very good and the display is very bright at max brightness. Viewing angles are very good as well -  But the display I saw on the samsung laptops are much better with more vivid colours and matte finish.

The sound from the Altec Lansing speakers is very clear, especially at loud volumes, dialouges are clear and there is no distortion. But what I would have like to see was more bass for listening to music - my bro's old toshiba satellite has much better bass than this (and it has no special branding on it's speakers) and listening to music is a better experience on his laptop - let me see if I can play around with any settings etc to get more bass - but for watching movies this is very good - as the dialouges are very clear

*Performance*

The one section you guys have been waiting for!

*WEI*

*i.imgur.com/lnlXi.jpg

Funny thing is that I get the same score when Running with dual graphics and without dual graphics

*a.Graphical*

I'll list out the Benchmarks done

*1. Unigine Tropics*

*i.imgur.com/QkBfx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dapdw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LL8ru.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dfXbd.jpg

Eveything High/Occlusion Off/Anistropy 2x:
*i.imgur.com/VxH6r.jpg

Eveything High/Occlusion On/Anistropy 4x:
*i.imgur.com/lqJ1r.jpg
Note: Ambient Occlusion tanked the FPS in both the Tropics and Heaven Benchmarks

*2. Unigine Heaven*

*i.imgur.com/y1ipv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8wveJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/N8RM4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W9raI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZBWKF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UKVvs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NeypA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SBAf8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gExP2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cw0b1.jpg

*3. 3D Mark 11*

Overview of tests done
*i.imgur.com/MgQPO.jpg

Score
*i.imgur.com/Pqgnn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5icVe.jpg

Settings Used (its unchangeable for basic edition)

*i.imgur.com/5Vu2R.jpg

*4. World in Conflict DX 10 Mode*

Settings used for getting 30 fps in bench mode

*i.imgur.com/rAxnX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/33UOz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ISAKJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kZMTB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1nkOn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/utGeJ.jpg


*5. Resident Evil 5 DX 10 Mode*

*i.imgur.com/mIo6k.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AI5il.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5ePcj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/D0vTY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3vz0T.jpg

*6. Crysis x64*
Used these setting to get best frame rate of 30-45 fps

*i.imgur.com/jjyh6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kd2Qq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OmHMY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ql9U2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s9zqK.jpg

*7. Battlefield Bad Company 2*

Again, used these setting to get best fps/quality - fps was 30ish while occasionaly dipping to ~25 during intense fights

*i.imgur.com/bFbsJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AKYlz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Se6d5.jpg

*b.Synthetic*

*1.Passmark x64*

[IMG]*i.imgur.com/LxBqS.jpg[/IMG]

*i.imgur.com/eOOW0.jpg

*2.Sissoft Sandra*

*USB 3*

*i.imgur.com/7vKWV.jpg

*Processer Arithmetic test*

*i.imgur.com/LZetr.jpg

*Intercore Efficiency*

*i.imgur.com/191bl.jpg

*3. USB 3 Copying*

Time to copy 700 mb file from external HDD to desktop - 4-5 seconds (it was very hard to take this screenshot as the dialog box would disappear when I took the screenshot!

*i.imgur.com/gGD5r.jpg


Time taken in USB 2 for same file - 14-15 seconds

*i.imgur.com/3ZSGa.jpg

*c. Real world*
Multitasking is excellent on this laptop - I had multiple tabs open in Chrome, One HD Movie in VLC, Music open in WMP, Some Word documents open and still I could zip through all of them with no lag.

*Battery Life*

Did a test with Battery at 100%, Dual graphics disabled (APU only), brightness set to 50% sound 50% and CPU clock set to 1400mhz from AMD control center (lowest possible) and watched an HD video of around 1 hour 38 mins and there was still 56% battery remaining - couldnt run it down to 0 that day. Did the test again and I could watch 2 movies of roughly the same length (1 hr 40 mins) and charge was at ~8% so that equates to around 3 hours 30 minutes when we hypermile with this laptop

Update: Did a test with Battery Eater (thanks to Sam for the Link)

Set the power mode to high performance [max brightness, no autodimming display, no auto sleep], charged battery to 100%, started the test in classic mode (this mode determines the absolute minimum time you can get from your laptop battery). Here are the results

*i.imgur.com/aXqpf.gif

Note that at when laptop went below 10% battery, it hibernated, so the test did not completely drain the battery, it ended with battery having at around ~8% charge (thats why graph did not touch 0 )

So that equates to around 1 hour: 30 minutes when you do intensive work on this laptop.

*Temperature and Cooling*

This area has been much discussed upon. When using the laptop for prolonged periods, doing normal tasks such as Web browsing, watching movies etc, it remains very cool, with just the heat fan area getting slightly warm;
But when you push the laptop to the extreme for prolonged periods (benchmarking, high load games), the heat churned out by the fan is "Kebab maker" hot - but interesting thing is that While the fan blows out hot air, the rest of the chassis is cool to the touch, only the upper left corner vent gets warm. How effectively can a cooling pad keep the temps down for prolonged periods? When I exit the games, the temps quickly come back to normal in 10-15 seconds.

Here are some temps

*After cold start*

*i.imgur.com/vG57f.jpg

*After running a Tropics bench*

*i.imgur.com/oTgQE.jpg

*After multiple tropics benchmarks*

*i.imgur.com/hvEA4.jpg

*Conclusion*
Having spent around 4 days testing this laptop, I'm convinced that I made a good decision to buy this laptop - for 32k, you get a laptop which can run all the games at High-Mid settings and is very good at everyday tasks too. The only problem is the heat output when using high performance applications for prolonged periods and the so-so music listening experience from the speakers
Thanks to all the TDF members for their valuable advice!! Hope you enjoyed this review!

Being a first review for me, please tell me anything to add to it!


----------



## akbsol (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 Review and Benchmarks*

Great work.. After reading your review with so many benchmarks n stats it feels like I bought the right product. LOL

Thanks for putting your time on this.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 Review and Benchmarks*

excellent review Games Goblin  you did so many test. nice 
can you test the battery again using Battery Eater? So that the values can directly be compared with values from other reviews.

overall nice review and you used hell lot of pics


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 Review and Benchmarks*



akbsol said:


> Great work.. After reading your review with so many benchmarks n stats it feels like I bought the right product. LOL
> 
> Thanks for putting your time on this.



You are welcome akbsol! Appreciate the comments!



Sam said:


> excellent review Games Goblin  you did so many test. nice
> can you test the battery again using Battery Eater? So that the values can directly be compared with values from other reviews.
> 
> overall nice review and you used hell lot of pics



Thank You sam! Couldn't resist with the pics especially the Heaven benchmark! Looks too good 

Say that is a nifty app - Battery Eater - will be sure to try it out tomorrow and post the results here.

I removed Norton Internet Security that came with the Laptop and installed Microsoft Security Essentials. Norton was too annoying with many pop ups.

Another small fact about this laptop is that it has no lights for Num lock. Slightly annoying when you type on the numpad and no numbers appear!

A nifty feature is with the Wifi Button (which is on F12 key) - it glows orange when its off and white when on - the status light is on the button itself and not on a seperate status light row, come to think of it this laptop does not have a row for status lights like some other laptops (I remember the K53 had a row near the touchpad)

When turned off
*i.imgur.com/xcpF7.jpg

When turned on
*i.imgur.com/d8ppn.jpg

To-Do List

* Get latest games like BF3 and Crysis 2 and benchmark them
* Call HP regarding extended warranty
* Revisit 3d Mark after AMD releases new drivers - my processor and Graphics card was marked as unrecognized by 3dmark
* I'm missing win 7 ultimate as I was using it for past years on my desktop 
* I'll be looking at a clean install of ultimate some months down the line, when I'm bored of home basic (miss the transparency effects). But I'm wondering how to install some of the useful hp apps (auto system updater etc) after a clean install
* Put another 4gb RAM alongside the stock one and test the performance
* and of course the battery eater test requested by Sam

EDIT: oops Forgot to mention the laptop model no. in the thread title; Can mods edit it to "HP Pavilion G6 2005AX Review and Benchmarks". Thanks a ton!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 17, 2012)

nice review, keep it up


----------



## kisame (Jun 17, 2012)

What I most dislike on hp lappies are the horrible arrow keys.
BTW,Phodu review.Keep it up.


----------



## magnet (Jun 17, 2012)

Palang tod review.....

You almost finalised the piece ill buy.


----------



## anu33unni (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow.....thanks for this indepth review.
BTW, could you just confirm if "PSCHECK" actually works on A8-4500M. As of now, its the only known tool capable of assisting in overclocking Piledriver based processors.

AMD PSCHECK 3.4.1
*I already know for sure that A10-4600M can be overclocked.*
Base clock 2.3ghz to constant 2.73ghz


Spoiler



*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6161/a10pscheck.jpg


*And if possible, benchmark the system, after overclocking.*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

can't be. read the thread again. changing stats doesn't have any effect.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

awesome review bro looks like a professional review..
Great 
I also booked mine today will get it tomorrow !!

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/15...d-a8-4500m-trinity-processor.html#post1679069


and i think you are looking for this

www.hp.com/in/peaceofmind

be quick and register bro . Registration within 7 days of purchase is necessary bro..

for our lappy it is 1 year.. But just google it and see the no. Of complaints on consumerforum.. I was stunned..

ohh what a coincidence . I am also replacing my 6 year old desktop
p4 2.6 ghz endend all the major game titles launched before 2006 ( 52 games ) on this machine.


----------



## far (Jun 18, 2012)

Heating for normal use browsing and videos should be ok ...right ?


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Heating for normal use browsing and videos should be ok ...right ?



Yep. Its normal and unnoticeable under moderate usage. Only gaming and other heavy stuff makes it blow out hottt air. While gaming you need to keep the vent area clear allowing proper airflow for laptop to cool itself.


----------



## anu33unni (Jun 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> can't be. read the thread again. changing stats doesn't have any effect.


Overclocking didnt have much effect *on 7730M*, which frankly i dont care about, coz GPU system on G6-2005 is fairly powerful and i'll be using CC to control it....although its interesting to note that 7730M is a GCN offering.
Overclocking a processor from 2.3 to 2.7 GHZ is going to have obvious performance impact...especially in case of A8-4500M. I somehow feel its underclocked.

EDIT: Well, apparently, that guy has updated his thread with sock setting 3D mark05 scores, and Forced_turbo/OverclockedGPU 3Dmark05 scores..... kinda proud that A10 reached 10k milestone.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys

I have doubts regarding the extended warranty purchase.

I set the delivery address in flipkart under my bro's name (as I would not be home for most of the weekdays and when courier guy came, he could deliver it to my bro who would be home). So invoice is generated in my brother's name.

As per the link provided by rish @ www.hp.com/in/peaceofmind, the terms and conditions state that following items must be couriered to them - "copy of the Purchase invoice, a cut out of the bar code sticker from the Notebook/Desktop box, and a copy of ID proof ( driving license, PAN card, Election Card, Passport) along with the cheque of complete amount"

Also, the terms state that

"Please note that the claim will be processed ONLY if the Name on the invoice, identity proof and the name registered on the registration site is same. We request your attention to this point and submission of appropriate details to ensure timely claim approval."

the problem is that I already registered the laptop in my name in the HP website (it asked for registration when first booted up). And invoice is in my bro's name - so what to do? Also, contacted flipkart and they said that they cannot make another invoice in my name.

Also, the terms state that "The customer has to register within 7 days of purchase and all documents have to reach Solutions within 10 days of registration."

I got the laptop on 13th june (last wed) but the invoice date is 11-Jun (so by looking at the invoice date the last date for registration is today)

Also, they have mentioned to give them a cut out of the s/n from the box. When I registered in HP site, the serial no. I gave them was from the sticker under my laptop (14 digit numeric code which is printed below the win 7 cd key, and the HP website accepted  it and I got a confirmation e-mail). But upon examining the Box, I could not find such a s/n anywhere on it. The serial no. printed on the box is a 10 digit alphanumeric one (in a black sticker which contains both serial no. and product no.)

@rish and akbsol - can you guys confirm if it's the same in your laptops and boxes? Thanks!


----------



## Neuron (Jun 18, 2012)

*@Games Goblin* : It would be great if you can post the the results of crysis internal benchmarks.You will find a file named 'Benchmark_GPU.bat' in the 'bin32' or 'bin64' folder in the crysis installation directory.If that file isn't present ,create a .bat file at the same location with the following lines in them.

```
@echo Running GPU benchmark 1
@echo Results will depend on current system settings
@pause
@echo Running...
@crysis.exe -DEVMODE +map island +exec benchmark_gpu
@type "..\Game\Levels\island\benchmark_gpu.log"
@pause
```


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah bro the serial no is that 10 digit no..
The serial no printed on my invoice is that only i think , 
what no is printed in your invoice ?

also the no. Printed under win 7 sticker might be the serial no of windows 7 and not the laptop . Though i am not sure on this, but by the looks of it, this seems to be the case.
Immediately call the extended warranty care no from the sticker on laptop ( total care )
and tell your case 
i think you have not registered for the extended warranty . Best thing you could do is
send copy of invoice with identity proof of your brother, register your brother name in extended warranty offer.

btw which backpack you got aakash and gg


----------



## akbsol (Jun 18, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> Guys
> 
> I have doubts regarding the extended warranty purchase.
> 
> ...



Replied


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

and bro it says name on the registration site . That means registration site  and not that registration that came up on boot. I opened my box in showroom and the guy did everything in front of me there was no internet so i guess he skipped that part. He just entered my name in that windows profile . Till now havent connectd to internet yet . Will do all these stuff tomorrow..


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

Neuron said:


> *@Games Goblin* : It would be great if you can post the the results of crysis internal benchmarks.You will find a file named 'Benchmark_GPU.bat' in the 'bin32' or 'bin64' folder in the crysis installation directory.If that file isn't present ,create a .bat file at the same location with the following lines in them.
> 
> ```
> @echo Running GPU benchmark 1
> ...



Hi Neuron, will run this and post back



rish said:


> yeah bro the serial no is that 10 digit no..
> The serial no printed on my invoice is that only i think ,
> what no is printed in your invoice ?
> 
> ...



Hi rish, in invoice the 10 digit alphanumeric no. is printed. Will post a pic of the backpack



akbsol said:


> Replied





rish said:


> and bro it says name on the registration site . That means registration site  and not that registration that came up on boot. I opened my box in showroom and the guy did everything in front of me there was no internet so i guess he skipped that part. He just entered my name in that windows profile . Till now havent connectd to internet yet . Will do all these stuff tomorrow..



@akbsol and rish

Thank you very much guys for your timely replies!! I went to HP site again and registered the laptop in my brothers name with the 10 digit no. I also submitted the form given in the peace of mind offer link - but then an e-mail came from them - 



> "Thank you for making online registration for the HP Peace of mind offer. Please proceed to submit the documentary proof of your claim to enable us to validate and issue the digital certificate for extended warranty.
> 
> ...............
> 
> ...



What is this code? I got a registration code in my e-mail after filling up the form in the peace of mind website - is this the code to be provided??


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

it says below . Did you get the no below that line . Registration no and redemption no could be diff .. By the way i wanted to ask something you had to tune your temp to 5700k . My came with 6200k . Max limit is 10k .
So will 10k give me the best picture quality . Any cons on using it at 10k

and if i only want to use dgpu how to do that .could not find switchable graphics option.

ahh there is one more serial no slip with bar code stuck on the plastic cover
it is 11 digits
the first 10 digits are serial no and the 11 digit is letter " C "

now i am wondering should i send that sticker or the box one..


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

rish said:


> it says below . Did you get the no below that line . Registration no and redemption no could be diff .. By the way i wanted to ask something you had to tune your temp to 5700k . My came with 6200k . Max limit is 10k .
> So will 10k give me the best picture quality . Any cons on using it at 10k
> 
> and if i only want to use dgpu how to do that .could not find switchable graphics option.
> ...



Nope, no other code in the e-mail.

I think mine too came at 6200k. I found the colors at 5700k more to my liking- it's all a matter of personal preference - set it to what you think is best!

Guys, I'm having second thoughts about sending money and details to these guys for the extended warranty - look at a complaint listed here

Any TDF members successfully got their warranty from them?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah bro there are lot of complaints 
but they reply to them also in some cases

h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-Questions/my-demand-draft-of-rs-1133-for-extended-warrenty-of-dv6-7010tx/td-p/1459217 
this warranty process is a long process. Aakash told us he had redeemed a camera like this on compaq.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 18, 2012)

rish said:


> yeah bro there are lot of complaints
> but they reply to them also in some cases
> 
> h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-Questions/my-demand-draft-of-rs-1133-for-extended-warrenty-of-dv6-7010tx/td-p/1459217
> this warranty process is a long process. Aakash told us he had redeemed a camera like this on compaq.



I have submitted the registration form and mailed them also (when calling the helpline no. in the laptop sticker for extended warranty, automated response is to write e-mail to them. Let's see if there is any response from them....

@Neuron, I have run the GPU benchmark and here is the result printed to the log  file (I have a doubt, does this benchmark use the settings set by us in the game's main menu or does it have its own preset settings?):


```
==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 63.28s, Average FPS: 31.60
    Min FPS: 15.23 at frame 156, Max FPS: 51.98 at frame 1596
    Average Tri/Sec: 24948600, Tri/Frame: 789394
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.16
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 56.13s, Average FPS: 35.63
    Min FPS: 15.23 at frame 156, Max FPS: 54.70 at frame 1605
    Average Tri/Sec: 28498706, Tri/Frame: 799777
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.15
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 56.59s, Average FPS: 35.34
    Min FPS: 15.23 at frame 156, Max FPS: 54.70 at frame 1605
    Average Tri/Sec: 28257980, Tri/Frame: 799503
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.15
!TimeDemo Run 3 Finished.
    Play Time: 56.80s, Average FPS: 35.21
    Min FPS: 15.23 at frame 156, Max FPS: 54.70 at frame 1605
    Average Tri/Sec: 28155822, Tri/Frame: 799656
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.15
TimeDemo Play Ended, (4 Runs Performed)
==============================================================
```

@ rish, this is the back pack sent by flipkart

Front
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0015.jpg

HP Logo looks nice and you can take out your headphones with your music player inside

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0013.jpg

Rear
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0014.jpg

Laptop fitted snugly inside, also there are lots of pockets inside and at the front for keeping accessories like mouse etc

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0017.jpg

This pic is more indicative of actual colour of the bag

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0019.jpg

model no.
*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Photo-0009.jpg

@ Sam, I have run the Battery eater test - put the power mode into high performance, disabled autopoweroff, put the brightness to maximum and ran the test - here are the results

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/Discharge.gif

Started the test @ 7:27pm, went below 10% at around 8:47pm upon which it automatically hibernated (hence in the graph, it is not shown drained to 100%, test stopped when laptop went below 10% and went to hibernate)


----------



## rish1 (Jun 18, 2012)

lol i didn't expected  you would do a complete review of the bag also.
Yeah me too got the same bag..

ohh you forgot to mention the benchmarks for the bag... Lol

just last thing can you run a 3dmark11 of 7670m alone without crossfire . Want to see how much performance will this graphic card give with a8 against core i5 and 7670m inspiron 15r.
And also tell me how did you use 7670m alone..

and let us know whether you are accepting the warranty offer and barcode you will be sending..

A  JUMBO Thanks for putting in a lot of time and efforts for doing this review..


----------



## Neuron (Jun 18, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> @Neuron, I have run the GPU benchmark and here is the result printed to the log  file (I have a doubt, does this benchmark use the settings set by us in the game's main menu or does it have its own preset settings?):



Hey ,thanks.It runs with the settings specified by the user in the game .It would be good of you to post them along with that results.


----------



## anu33unni (Jun 19, 2012)

anu33unni said:


> Wow.....thanks for this indepth review.
> BTW, could you just confirm if "PSCHECK" actually works on A8-4500M. As of now, its the only known tool capable of assisting in overclocking Piledriver based processors.
> 
> AMD PSCHECK 3.4.1
> ...


Tried yet ???


----------



## ankit j (Jun 19, 2012)

awesome review given by games goblin...
hello..i m a software student and m planning to buy a new laptop your review just cleared all my doubts.
i wud just like to compare hp pavilion g6 2005ax with
AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and
Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop [Core i3/ 3GB/ 320GB/ 1GB NVIDIA] In Noida, Delhi, Ghaziabad, Gurgaon, Faridabad INDIA
i m not a game freak do casual gaming just tell me which laptop is comparatively better...
i like to listen music nd do multimedia like to play with softwares nd in future will develop one too.. plz let me know which will be most suited for me my budget is around 35k.
i just wanna make it clear the thing i buy shud be satisfactory...
i didnt had amd exp before so n totally confused wid this...
rply as soon as possible...


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 19, 2012)

rish said:


> ljust last thing can you run a 3dmark11 of 7670m alone without crossfire . Want to see how much performance will this graphic card give with a8 against core i5 and 7670m inspiron 15r.
> And also tell me how did you use 7670m alone..



Hi Rish, as far as I can tell, there is no way to use the 7670M Dedicated Graphics alone. There is option for APU alone or APU+7670M crossfired, but I can't find a setting for running the 7670 alone.



rish said:


> and let us know whether you are accepting the warranty offer and barcode you will be sending..



I sent a mail to them asking for clarification on how to avail of this offer, if I am eligible etc and got a reply today 



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please refer to the below link with regard to the scheme details.
> 
> *hp.com/in/peaceofmind



 I quoted this link to them in the first mail asking if Im eligible for the offer and they send me back the link!!  

Anyways, sent them another e-mail asking about the redemption code and if it's same as the registration code sent by them



rish said:


> A  JUMBO Thanks for putting in a lot of time and efforts for doing this review..



No problemo rish, glad I could be of help to anyone deciding on a purchase



Neuron said:


> Hey ,thanks.It runs with the settings specified by the user in the game .It would be good of you to post them along with that results.



Hi Neuron, it used same settings as I posted above

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y294/games_goblin/Pavilion%20G6%202005%20AX/SettingsUsed2.jpg



anu33unni said:


> Tried yet ???



Hi anu33unni, will try this out, currently I'm not home right now - will do once I reach back



ankit j said:


> i wud just like to compare hp pavilion g6 2005ax with
> AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and
> Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop [Core i3/ 3GB/ 320GB/ 1GB NVIDIA] In Noida, Delhi, Ghaziabad, Gurgaon, Faridabad INDIA
> i m not a game freak do casual gaming just tell me which laptop is comparatively better...
> ...



Hi ankit j welcome to thinkdigit forums!!, 

both laptops listed by you is using sandy bridge with Acer having stronger graphics. If you can hold your purchase a bit longer, the new ivy bridge models with HD4000 graphics would be a good bet, since you stated that gaming is not a top priority for you (form what I've gathered, the HD4000 is a big improvement over the previous one + you listen to music - the 2005 AX's speakers for listening to music is not among one of it's strong points - also your requirement is leaning more towards applications usage and development - I'm feeling intel will be better in this regard (correct me if I'm wrong).

I would suggest you post you query and requirements here, using this questionnaire  to get expert reccomendations


----------



## akbsol (Jun 19, 2012)

ankit j said:


> awesome review given by games goblin...
> hello..i m a software student and m planning to buy a new laptop your review just cleared all my doubts.
> i wud just like to compare hp pavilion g6 2005ax with
> AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and
> ...




Software development, multimedia (if you aren't into heavy HD encoding stuff or 3D work n like that) and playing with software can be easily done even on a pentium 2nd gen dual core. If the casual gaming part gonna require playing contemporary games like Cysis2 etc in good settings at times, then only you will be needing a laptop with dedicate GFX otherwise you will be better of buying a laptop with integrated graphics saving money and increasing battery backup. Even HD 3000 can play most of the games in medium to low settings. And as GG mentioned HD 4000 of 3rd gen core i processors is must better than its predecessors. Some reviews equate its performance to medium range Nvidia GPUs which is quite a compliment.

As far as the models you listed are concerned, Acer does have the advantage of having a USB 3.0 port.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2012)

well, if anyone is buying a laptop with AMD GPU and uses Photoediting apps, I'd request everyone to consider the difference OpenCL is making and shall make in filters.

*Benchmark Results: Photoshop CS6 : Can OpenGL And OpenCL Overhaul Your Photo Editing Experience?* <-- the difference OpenCL acceleration from GPU makes.

*Benchmark Results: GIMP : Can OpenGL And OpenCL Overhaul Your Photo Editing Experience?* <-- GIMP will soon also be OpenCL accelerated.

*Benchmark Results: OpenCL : AMD Trinity On The Desktop: A10, A8, And A6 Get Benchmarked!* <-- even WinZip gets faster by using OpenCL.


----------



## vinayty (Jun 20, 2012)

I just tried changing my theme and realized that there is no option to create personalized themes.

right click on the desktop and the personalize option isn't there.Any fix for this issue?


----------



## akbsol (Jun 20, 2012)

vinayty said:


> I just tried changing my theme and realized that there is no option to create personalized themes.
> 
> right click on the desktop and the personalize option isn't there.Any fix for this issue?



Windows 7 Home Basic which comes installed with this laptop doesn't have personalization, themes and aero features. These are reserved by MS for Ultimate and other higher versions. There are some workarounds though:

Download Personalization Panel 2.5 Free - Customize the appearance of your Windows 7 Home Basic or Starter - Softpedia


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 20, 2012)

akbsol said:


> Windows 7 Home Basic which comes installed with this laptop doesn't have personalization, themes and aero features. These are reserved by MS for Ultimate and other higher versions. There are some workarounds though:
> 
> Download Personalization Panel 2.5 Free - Customize the appearance of your Windows 7 Home Basic or Starter - Softpedia




That is a very good workaround akbsol! thanks for the tip!

Guys, recieved a mail from HP today



> Registration code and redemption code both are same thing.



So that's cleared now- the redemption code is the registration code you get when signing up in HP site - so I think I'm gonna send over the docs to them

Also, found the serial no. of the laptop - it's under the battery


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey bro,
First congos on the wonderful review.And the awesome machine you got there.I too have been in search of a lap and came across this one in flipkart but was skeptical at first especially the HP heating problem and the APU + GPU combination.But googled and found some awesome reviews here in the forum.And without a second thought joined the forum right away.  And extremely happy with all the reviews here.Esp your and 'AKBSOL's' review (here)..
Infact you even reviewed the backpack.. lol.. 
Anyway a lot of useful information too from the threads.Special thanks to 'SAM' and 'RISH'


----------



## shar_yogi (Jun 23, 2012)

@Games Goblin, thnks for the review it helped me buy me my first laptop bought it yesterday from Delhi. 

Can you please help me to shrink and create a new partition from C drive, tried from disk management but unable , as it shows 4 primary partition already their.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 23, 2012)

shar_yogi said:


> @Games Goblin, thnks for the review it helped me buy me my first laptop bought it yesterday from Delhi.


First congos on your purchase bro.Where did you buy from? Nehru place? Which store and please quote the price and also goodies you received along.Also it woud be nice if you could post some pics 



shar_yogi said:


> Can you please help me to shrink and create a new partition from C drive, tried from disk management but unable , as it shows 4 primary partition already their.



Bro try using Acronis Disk Director Suite.That is the one i use.And its pretty straight interface too.But how come you already have 4 primary partitions?


----------



## shar_yogi (Jun 23, 2012)

> Bro try using Acronis Disk Director Suite.That is the one i use.And its pretty straight interface too.But how come you already have 4 primary partitions?



anoopjylive thnks for suggesting Acronis Disk Director Suite will try it

The 4 partition mentioned in the Disk Management are Recovery , C Drive , System and HP_TOOLS. 
But in My Computer it shows only C drive and Recovery .



> First congos on your purchase bro.Where did you buy from? Nehru place? Which store and please quote the price and also goodies you received along.Also it woud be nice if you could post some pics



Purchased from Laptop World a retailer in NP for Rs. 31,800.  The goodies provided a mouse, headphone, a zebronic's cooling pad, cleaning kit and HP Bag


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 23, 2012)

shar_yogi said:


> anoopjylive thnks for suggesting Acronis Disk Director Suite will try it
> 
> The 4 partition mentioned in the Disk Management are Recovery , C Drive , System and HP_TOOLS.
> But in My Computer it shows only C drive and Recovery .


Thats the factory default partitions.The other two are hidden.And only 4 primary partitions are possible at max.Try creating new logical partitions from the available free space in C:



shar_yogi said:


> Purchased from Laptop World a retailer in NP for Rs. 31,800.  The goodies provided a mouse, headphone, a zebronic's cooling pad, cleaning kit and HP Bag



All the goodies + lap for 31800? cool. (prices gone down?  ) And please do post some pics of your machine + definitely goodies.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 23, 2012)

anoopjylive said:


> But how come you already have 4 primary partitions?



That is correct anoop. Laptop comes with weird partitioning leaving you with no scope to create any new partitions. It already has 4 primary:

1. small 100mb Win7's Boot (active) partition
2. Win7's own system partition.
3. recovery partition
4. hp tools partition, for running pre-boot diagnostics



shar_yogi said:


> Can you please help me to shrink and create a new partition from C drive, tried from disk management but unable , as it shows 4 primary partition already their.



Not going to be a easy job. You have 2 options:

1. Take the risk of merging boot and system partitions into one. Possible but not a straightforward job.

2. Sacrifice either recovery or hp_tools partition for the time being.

I have chosen the second option on my laptop. You can create a backup image of the hp_tools partition using something like:

DriveImage XML Backup Software - Data Recovery Product

and then delete the partition.

If you wish to choose the former option, you can follow the tutorial here:

Removing the 100Mb System Reserved Partition after Windows 7 or Windows 2008 R2 has been installed | Geeks Hangout

to delete the system reserved 100mb partition.

*NOTE:- FOLLOW THE ADVICE AT YOUR OWN RISK PLEASE. I SHOULDN'T BE HELP RESPONSIBLE.* 



anoopjylive said:


> Thats the factory default partitions.The other two are hidden.And only 4 primary partitions are possible at max.Try creating new logical partitions from the available free space in C:



He will not be able to create any logical drives unless he deletes a primary partition to make space for the extended partition area (in which logical drives are created).



anoopjylive said:


> prices gone down?



I don't think so. was offered the same plus a 1 year antivirus subscription + CD for rs. 31750. Zebs cooling pads come in the range of rs. 180-1700, they try to give u the cheapest one. I am not sure which one shar_yogi got. Please post a pic of it. But I guess the total cost of these goodies to us would be 500 at best. Those shopkeepers must be procuring these for even lesser. Anyways 31800 is still a very good price if the goodies are useful for shar_yogi.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 23, 2012)

i spent my whole day yesterday trying to figure out the partitions to install windows vista to play halo 2.
Finally i shrink the space from c to that 100 mb partition and extended it and made it 20gb and installed windows in it. Hey guys do you know any way to backup the original windows 7 image of lappy other than that recovery image ? Just the windows..


----------



## akbsol (Jun 23, 2012)

rish said:


> i spent my whole day yesterday trying to figure out the partitions to install windows vista to play halo 2.
> Finally i shrink the space from c to that 100 mb partition and extended it and made it 20gb and installed windows in it. Hey guys do you know any way to backup the original windows 7 image of lappy other than that recovery image ? Just the windows..



Read my post above rish.


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 23, 2012)

akbsol said:


> He will not be able to create any logical drives unless he deletes a primary partition to make space for the extended partition area (in which logical drives are created).


Yea right.Sorry.My bad..



akbsol said:


> I don't think so. was offered the same plus a 1 year antivirus subscription + CD for rs. 31750. Zebs cooling pads come in the range of rs. 180-1700, they try to give u the cheapest one. I am not sure which one shar_yogi got. Please post a pic of it. But I guess the total cost of these goodies to us wouldn't be 500 at best. Those shopkeepers must be procuring these for even lesser. Anyways 31800 is still a very good price if the goodies are useful for shar_yogi.


Yea.the point.Will try to get without the goodies. In between @shar_yogi: if you could post some pics that would be helpful.


----------



## shar_yogi (Jun 23, 2012)

@akbsol : thnks for the suggestion will try the second option by removing the recovery partition as a recovery DVD can made for it.

The cooling pad i got is worth Rs 300 confirmed from local retailer. Facing some problem while uploading the pics will do as soon as possible.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

shar_yogi said:


> @Games Goblin, thnks for the review it helped me buy me my first laptop bought it yesterday from Delhi.



I think its time you guys make a HP G6 2005AX discussion thread 



shar_yogi said:


> Purchased from Laptop World a retailer in NP for Rs. 31,800.  The goodies provided a mouse, headphone, a zebronic's cooling pad, cleaning kit and HP Bag



quite a number of goodies. congrats on the purchase.



akbsol said:


> 1. Take the risk of merging boot and system partitions into one. Possible but not a straightforward job.



and that will make the system unbootable i suppose.



akbsol said:


> 2. Sacrifice either recovery or hp_tools partition for the time being.



why not a chean install of windows and use the serial number given at the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome Review, Impressive Benchmark Result/Scores You could try playing Crysis 2,BF3,COD MW3 and GTA 4 I bet it would look good 
If your having any issue: Update the drivers


----------



## shar_yogi (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnks @sam

Well the pics.

*i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/Photo0695.jpg

The HP Bag
*i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/Photo0694.jpg

The cooling pad( Working as a good stand rather then the cooling pad)
*i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/Photo0693-1.jpg


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> I think its time you guys make a HP G6 2005AX discussion thread


Quite right.  And more members joining the club soon.. 



Sam said:


> and that will make the system unbootable i suppose


I too am having the doubt



Sam said:


> why not a chean install of windows and use the serial number given at the bottom of the laptop.


Same opinion.That would give a fresh clean OS and you can configure your partitions like you wish too.But do remember to backup important files and backup files,drivers etc.Or you can download it from HP site too


----------



## akbsol (Jun 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> and that will make the system unbootable i suppose.



Not a job for faint the hearted. If not done correctly can render the system un-bootable but with the recovery partition in place even that can be rectified. There are numerous threads on web on how to delete the 100mb reserved partition and make the windows own partition bootable. More or less they all refer to the same method of copying boot loader files to the windows partition and then doing a startup repair from the recovery cd/partition.

I just gave the option. Not suggesting to take it 



Sam said:


> why not a chean install of windows and use the serial number given at the bottom of the laptop.



The serial will work for Home Basic only. The pre-installed system is all ready bug free install with all the drivers, utilities and genuine office starter in place. Don't know whether it would be wise to let it go completely. Wouldn't doing a custom install render the recovery partition too unusable as its a image of a different windows installation?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

shar_yogi said:


> TThe cooling pad( Working as a good stand rather then the cooling pad)
> *i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/Photo0693-1.jpg



by the looks of it i can say it'll cost at most 200 not more than that. its more worth as a stand than a cooling pad.



akbsol said:


> Wouldn't doing a custom install render the recovery partition too unusable as its a image of a different windows installation?



why should one care about recovery partition? you can reinstall Windows if any problem creeps up or make a recovery image from the installed windows without any of the HP bloatwares.


----------



## akbsol (Jun 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> why should one care about recovery partition? you can reinstall Windows if any problem creeps up or make a recovery image from the installed windows without any of the HP bloatwares.



because it constitutes some part of 31-32k 

There aren't many HP softwares installed to call it a bloated system.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 24, 2012)

what about max payne guys? This one is nice budget friendly alternative to new inspiron 15r? The difference is 3rd generation i5 and price about 10k more


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys... this very laptop G6 2005 AX is selling for  31999 on snapdeal...should one go for it despite of the bad exp of the OP with snapdeal ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX infibeam @ 31,980. Now why should one bang his head with snapdeal.


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2005AX infibeam @ 31,980. Now why should one bang his head with snapdeal.



Thanks Sam..

BTW Flipkart is offering it for 33,390 with HP back pack , cooling master cool pad and card reader...

Is the cooling pad and card reader worth 1.4k more ?.. :O

Initially I was looking for 3~4 yrs at 55 k laptop which I will be using for development...watch videos and browsing only..
i think this AMD quadcore would suffice my multitasking .. 32k buy this ..and use it for couple of yrs then go for the next laptop... what say ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> BTW Flipkart is offering it for 33,390 with HP back pack , cooling master cool pad and card reader...
> 
> Is the cooling pad and card reader worth 1.4k more ?.. :O



backpack is offered by everyone. and card reader hardly cost 50 bucks. So cooling pad is costing 1.4k. depends what exact cooling pad is being provided. But better to do some R&D and then go for a cooling pad. Cooler Master doesn't mean quality always. They make as well as rebrand others stuff. So Flipkart may offer some 500-600 bucks cooling pad to make the deal look better.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> Initially I was looking for 3~4 yrs at 55 k laptop which I will be using for development...watch videos and browsing only..
> i think this AMD quadcore would suffice my multitasking .. 32k buy this ..and use it for couple of yrs then go for the next laptop... what say ?



this should last 4yrs. All you'll need is a battery change and maybe a SSD when prices fall to 100GB for 3k.


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

Flipkart has mentioned goodies worth Rs1180 only.. I beleive they gonna give only 500-600 bucks cooling pad.. they said they will be providing a basic model cooling pad..
I guess better to buy separately if required...

@ Sam

my query..this quad core should suffice my devlopment activities.. right ?


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

oh GOD this laptop is awesome but it's processor's speed gotta be 2.8 ghz? Oc possible?
I've been searching if it would be able to run the max payne 3 but didn't get any answer.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Flipkart has mentioned goodies worth Rs1180 only.. I beleive they gonna give only 500-600 bucks cooling pad.. they said they will be providing a basic model cooling pad..
> I guess better to buy separately if required...


1180 is the MRP for sure and same cooler will be sold at flipkart or other online portals for ~500.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> @ Sam
> 
> my query..this quad core should suffice my devlopment activities.. right ?


unless you development apps list required processor as 2.5Ghz+ Core i5. it should be sufficient.



vds5344 said:


> oh GOD this laptop is awesome but it's processor's speed gotta be 2.8 ghz? Oc possible?


Bios is locked. So softwares can't do anything.



vds5344 said:


> I've been searching if it would be able to run the max payne 3 but didn't get any answer.





Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/eff71457ad.jpg


 A10 with fGPU runs the game at 24FPS. Add HD7670M and FPS should get boosted to 30+


----------



## magnet (Jun 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can one change the gpu in lappies?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

never heard anyone doing so. moreover GPUs are usually soldered to the motherboard's PCB or the GPU PCB is soldered to motherboards PCB to save space most of the time. Moreover these motherboards use bios that make them compatible with the GPU in use only so as to allow switchable GPU, customize fan speed, display brightness limit, etc. So if you pull out a GT540M and replace it with a 7670M, laptop mayn't turn off.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks sam I'm unable to quote from my phone sorry. 
anyways it's a8 4500M and shouldn't it make any difference.
Agree that 512 mb would be fine but i think crossfiring gives better results?
And if some kind user of this lappy should confirm the mp3 running fine? How  well lappy stands well with comparison to dell inspiron 14r in gaming? Just asking  have a low budget but ambitions are to play good games at lowest or normal settings though.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> thanks sam I'm unable to quote from my phone sorry.



no problem 



vds5344 said:


> Agree that 512 mb would be fine but i think crossfiring gives better results?



not always. rather i would say maximum number of times the extra performance gain is not worth it at all. simply switching to performance mode (fGPU turned off, dGPU turned on) will give better performance and at least all games will run without showing artifacts or crashing. AMD was criticized for same thing with Llano. Games crashed or performance degraded. If i remember correctly, the fGPU (fusion GPU) of Llano can't be turned off and that caused problems. This was fixed in Trinity.



vds5344 said:


> How  well lappy stands well with comparison to dell inspiron 14r in gaming? Just asking  have a low budget but ambitions are to play good games at lowest or normal settings though.



fully depends on the GPU. Quad core i7s got beaten by A10 (A10 was beaten in 3 out of 15) in games when both were using their built in graphics. So games definitely have no problem with the low clock (Trinity won Computex award for a reason. This most likely was it).


Spoiler



*images.anandtech.com/doci/5831/trinity-vs-ivybridge-gaming-new.png



BTW if the Inspiron is having anything less than GT630/540, forget it.


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

@sam Are you planning to buy this laptop...or anyother model in your mind...I think you were going to buy before this monthend


----------



## akbsol (Jun 27, 2012)

magnet said:


> Can one change the gpu in lappies?



No...



Sam said:


> simply switching to performance mode (fGPU turned off, dGPU turned on) will give better performance and at least all games will run without showing artifacts or crashing.



Are you sure that when we put a app/game to performance mode, its graphics get processed by dgpu only and there is no cross-firing involved?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> @sam Are you planning to buy this laptop...or anyother model in your mind...I think you were going to buy before this monthend



this unless Asus brings a laptop with similar config and without OS for same price as X53TA.



akbsol said:


> Are you sure that when we put a app/game to performance mode, its graphics get processed by dgpu only and there is no cross-firing involved?



isn't there any setting to turn Xfire off? should be part of the catalyst suite


----------



## far (Jun 29, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Flipkart has mentioned goodies worth Rs1180 only..?



Funny Enough immediately after my enquiry , they have increased the goodies worth to Rs 2180  and then replied my query.

Flipkart !!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2012)

@Games Goblin, can you please test the games or benchmark using the new AMD Catalyst driver 12.6. The list of changes includes the fusionGPUs also.



> # Feature Highlights
> * Dual Graphics enhancements – new application profiles for DirectX 9 applications
> - Supported Dual Graphics configurations:
> > AMD Accelerated Processors for Desktop PCs
> ...


source: filehippo


----------



## rish1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi
To clear everyone doubts..

There are 2 modes in selecting graphic cards
power saver ( igpu i.e 7640g )
high performance ( dgpu ( dgpu i.e 7670m )

then there is another option in amd catalyst 
dual gpu ( crossfire i.e 7640g + 7670m )
you can enable it or disable it .

In short you can use igpu/dgpu/crossfire as per your wish...

Regarding crossfire performance please keep in mind last year there wasn't any support for dx 9 based games . And there were many games based on dx9 such as dirt 2, mafia 2 , just cause 2 . So crossfire did not worked in those games and it reverted the games to igpu which in most cases was slower than dgpu. So performance wasnt great.

I have played halo 2 on g6 2005ax on vista with catalyst drivers 12.7 leaked. Havent benchmarked it . But people have reported an increase of 100 points in 3d mark 11 with other cards.
The temperatures were
54 c on battery and 68 c while charging with no a/c . Ambient room temp  around 45 c . I played it on 7640g for 3 hrs


----------



## akbsol (Jun 30, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Funny Enough immediately after my enquiry , they have increased the goodies worth to Rs 2180  and then replied my query.
> 
> Flipkart !!!



Same thing happened with me. I had sent them a inquiry asking for clarification about the specifications of a not so popular laptop model in their stock but in the morning next day when I got their reply, I found the model to be 1000rs. dearer  whereas its prices were stagnant for almost 2 months.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

so nobody got time to test max payne!


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 30, 2012)

@Games Goblin can you please try and run some games like BF3, Crysis 2, MP3 ?


----------



## magnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Any idea why we dont see  any competitor coming up with new model from same tree?

Also why the sleekbook base on trinity not entered so far.

I enquired at one shop in lammington mumbai.And the guy quote me 28k.

I said ill buy but the price you quoting looks cheap hence to be sure i need to see the box in front to verify specification.Than i thought he is calling someone on mobile but later found out busy updating his facebook status.I left the spot.

I also wanted to buy logitech g400 mouse and samsung wifi router but he look least interested in business.He wanted that people to buy who just say give me a config of i3 within 15k budget and i put my not selling high margin stock to you.

As i reached late and had to leave urgently i left the shop and left the place.The shop name was Lappie World in line of computer selection.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 30, 2012)

@magnet You can try out online shopping if you like 

HP Laptop Price India, HP Pavilion G6-2005AX (AMD Quad Core/4gb/500gb/1GB,Buy HP Laptops Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## far (Jun 30, 2012)

got an offer at hp showroom for 32.5k ...he wont go below that....I was expecting infibeam price at the store..:


----------



## magnet (Jun 30, 2012)

DevilGamer said:


> @magnet You can try out online shopping if you like
> 
> HP Laptop Price India, HP Pavilion G6-2005AX (AMD Quad Core/4gb/500gb/1GB,Buy HP Laptops Online - Infibeam.com



Infibeam  is that reputed enough to deal with.

I have used ebay.And also heard good reviews about sulekha.

I am also waiting for sleekbook and just read in usa thay have started taking preorders on  HP ENVY Sleekbook 6z-1000 .
I guess ill wait for another week.If still no details come out than might purchase it.

Also if some competitor comes price will directly touch 30k max i feel.Would support me much better in other purchases.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ sulekha is a bad idea .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

magnet said:


> Any idea why we dont see  any competitor coming up with new model from same tree?



Asus have launched similar model but haven't reached India yet. Acer will be late & Dell is not interested in AMD stuff.



magnet said:


> Also why the sleekbook base on trinity not entered so far.



Thats why i wanted to know. Well Sleekbook is launched 10 days back so it should be launched by next month. 30k Sleekbook will steal quite a few intel customers as even with a very low clocked processor, it looks great.



magnet said:


> I enquired at one shop in lammington mumbai.And the guy quote me 28k.
> 
> I said ill buy but the price you quoting looks cheap hence to be sure i need to see the box in front to verify specification.Than i thought he is calling someone on mobile but later found out busy updating his facebook status.I left the spot.
> 
> ...



we had one thread in H/W section (deleted) saying lappie world is fraud or so and now they treat you like that. i am not surprised at all 



magnet said:


> And also heard good reviews about sulekha.



ssk_the_gr8 had quite an experience with Sulekha. no bill received with phone ordered from Sulekha. And this is one of the many incidents i read about Sulekha. Best will be to stay away from them.



magnet said:


> Also if some competitor comes price will directly touch 30k max i feel.Would support me much better in other purchases.



Hope HP launches a G4/G6 with A10/A8 without any GPU. They have DV6 with A10 but that will cost 38-40k.


----------



## magnet (Jul 1, 2012)

Just read in liliputing that hp has started taking pre orders for sleekbook base on amd chips 

HP Envy 6 Sleekbook with AMD now available for $600 - Liliputing

Now ill buy this same config at 30k price(g6 2005ax) or will wait for sleekbook .I wanted lappie on urgent basis now as i have to file my family returns (i have free time in my office where i can do the necessary workings)and i am already dilly-dailying it alot.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 2, 2012)

Please explorer the Heating issue more . coz i am considering this one to buy and i will play Mafia 2 on it.


----------



## shar_yogi (Jul 2, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> Please explorer the Heating issue more . coz i am considering this one to buy and i will play Mafia 2 on it.



It goes to 76 degrees when u runs the game, while playing cod-mw3. mine goes upto max 76 C  but it drops to 60-62 C  after you exit the game within 10-15 sec.

*i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/CoreTemp5-Scr.png

While surfing and doing some light task it remain 45-50 C

*i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/yogi077/CoreTemp1-Scr.png


----------



## xdruchir (Jul 2, 2012)

Bought this lappy day before n it works like a charm..

Could any one help me with switching on the integrated webcam? 

When I open youcam it asks me to turn on the integrated webcam, and i found nothing that could help me..

Also are there any drivers that i need to installed for the same?

Any kind of help is really appreciated.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2012)

anyone who wants to view the 3dmark11 score of 7670m alone it is
p1234
graphics - 1153

you can view my benchmark here

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1234 3DMarks

the test was done using amd official beta 12.7

the crossfire dual gpu score with stock hp drivers
 p1668
graphics - 1725

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1668 3DMarks


crossfire dual gpu score with 12.7 drivers
p1689
graphics - 1751

Trinity Devastator Lite Mobile video card benchmark result - AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,Hewlett-Packard 184A score: P1689 3DMarks

aakash and games goblin bro you can add the screenshots of above links in your review..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 6, 2012)

@ shar_yogi
bro if cooling pad is used then how the Temp will be ?
Can i play mafia2 on it under medium settings. Is that heat is something to worry about.


----------



## far (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys !!
Lets do any 2005AX discussion on on the offical owners club 

2005AX Proud Owners Club


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ moving post won't work so created a new discussion thread:HP G6 2005AX (powered by Trinity) Discussion Thread. Post there 

the other one will be removed.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Games Goblin, your nice review has helped me to finally order the laptop on snapdeal. Hope they  deliver on time. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sumit269 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,
Can you please confirm if this would run Designing softwares like AutoCAD and 3DS MAX smoothly?? 

Your review is making me recommend this to a friend for such tasks and i dont want to go wrong with the advice else gaali padegi hamesha.


----------



## bhavukful (Jul 8, 2012)

please please  please  help!!!!
i am confused b/w two laptops HP Pavilion G6 2005AX and HP Pavilion g6-2008TX (flipkart link: HP Pavilion g6-2008TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook)
please tell me which has better processor and which has better graphic card. 
please reply fast as i don't have much time .
thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2012)

ok looks like we all missed this laptop. Both will perform almost same and the one provided by you may offer a few FPS more in some games but more or less, as GPU is same and the resolution is nothing to brag about the processor will never be stretched so as to show which one is superior in games. So its your pick.


----------



## bankrupt (Jul 15, 2012)

bought dis laptop....awesum xperience...smooth gameplay...m goin 2 try playin elders scroll and battlefield 3 2day.. den will let u 9... heating is moderate...nd can b minimised by placin d lappy on a buk... lyk m doin nw.. i bot it 4 32300 4m emall kolkata nd gt a mouse,4 gb pndrv n a hdphn free... the bag wich i got ws black in clr with bluish grey borders... luvd it...


----------



## vinayty (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I upgraded the laptop to Windows 7 Professional and bluetooth and USB 3.0 aren't working.
I saved the SWsetup folder from Home Basic and pasted it back after installing professional.
I then ran the driver check on the HP website and found all drivers in place.But still my bluetooth isn't working and the the USB 3.0 ports work like they are 1.0.

Please help me in this regard.


Vinay


----------



## vvaisakh2006 (Aug 2, 2012)

@ Any1

I am going to purachase this laptop via Flipkart.. So I would like to know more about the Cooling Pad they are providing for free..? Is that a good cooling pad??I think Game Goblin can give me a reply for this.. Eagerly waiting for your reply guys..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 2, 2012)

guys if I ask the shopkeeper to make 4 partitions of the HDD , then the pre installed OS will b lost. how can get it back ?do I need to buy the original OS?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2012)

when my friend bought the laptop the shopkeeper portioned the drive into 2-3 drives excluding the backup drive. OS won't be lost.


----------



## do2blehelix (Aug 8, 2012)

hey guys,
i just got this laptop some weeks ago...
thanks for the wonderful review....

just that i had a query...about the hard disk in this laptop.

i was supplied with a *toshiba* hard disk in the laptop
.....which gives transfer speeds from one partition to another around *11Mbps* which is unexpected!. It starts around 30-35 and then falls.

for copying to and from a usb drive it averages speeds around *20Mbps *!

i was hoping if somebody could provide benchmarks for the same and let me know if that is normal or do i have to get a replacement !! 

thanks in advance.


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys,I have recommended this laptop to my close buddy...the only thing we are skeptical about-Is amd as good as intel as far as reliability goes...??I asked a person from a hp service,he told me"laptops powered by amd proccy are a headache in the long run...any insight on this...??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Is amd as good as intel as far as reliability goes...??



explain this part. Are you concerned about APU failing in a few years time?



swiftshashi said:


> I asked a person from a hp service,he told me"laptops powered by amd proccy are a headache in the long run...any insight on this...??



they have no idea what they are saying. But maybe he is true. Any AMD processor launched before A series (or E/C) were slow and heats up. Now that is history and current AMD processors are fast (compared to Intel based laptop at same price) and runs cool.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I have recommended this laptop to my close buddy...the only thing we are skeptical about-Is amd as good as intel as far as reliability goes...??I asked a person from a hp service,he told me"laptops powered by amd proccy are a headache in the long run...any insight on this...??



can we please get over this myth. My bro has a 5 year old HP AMD laptop, it runs fine. If you are worried get the 3 year warranty. Don't worry.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 13, 2012)

hi.. There are so many drivers are there on HP Site for this
laptop, but i am not able to install all the drivers like  broadcom or ralink drivers.
Wifi drivers are not getting installed. i think its having atheros chip not broadcom or ralink. Please help..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2012)

WiFi and BT is atheros based.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 13, 2012)

But there is no drivers for wifi


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 13, 2012)

Have anybody played HD games with cooling pad ? What are the temps then ? Only heat during games dont let me buy HP G6 2005AX.


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 Review and Benchmarks*



Games Goblin said:


> You are welcome akbsol! Appreciate the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I recently gt the 2005ax now i am having little problems...
When I first ran gta4 for the first time in this machine it was lagging a little.....(Dual graphics were probably enabled and cpu was clocked at 1900mhz not more)
I dont know whether this was due to the graphics or ram or processor...Anyway please tell me how to disable 7640g? I tried my best but all i cud do was only disable the 7670m but not the 7640g (in amd vision software).....I only want 7670m to run and not 7640g...shud I disable {7670m+7640g dual graphics} in device mangaer or there is any other way....pls help

regards,
aakash


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

> Remember that there is no clear way to select 7670M directly. So all i did was turn dual GPU off and set the game to high performance mode. Looking at the performance i am sure 7670M kicked in switching off the integrated HD 7640G.
> *i.imgur.com/qd2UN.jpg



AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis


----------



## aakash.mukherjee (Aug 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis



hey thnx....dis ws helpful indeed....1 last thing!
in HWiNFO64 & amd system monitor software, the 7670m display adapter is coming under max clock (core) speed of 300mhz....I saw 7670m clock speed as 600mhz and memory 900mhz before buying 2005ax in notebookcheck.com & many other sites.....so is this happening to you also? pls let me know & a solution would be greatly helpful...

regards,
aakash


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

run cpu_Z, go to sensor page, select "show max value" and play a game. the clock speed goes up when you game.


----------



## swarupsengupta2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bough this laptop a week ago ... and really impressed and amazed by the performance of this product. On normal work was able to get around 4hrs+ of battery life, could have got more but decided to plug in while around 28% batter still was left.

updated the driver to 12.8 .. and got graphics WEI of 6.6 on both gaming and desktop graphics while crossfire was enabled ... so haven't tried turning it off .. 

ran a single thread cpu intensive program ... that allowed me to test the turbo core functionality ... the core did reached 2.8Ghz ...

links to the result .. (sorry cudn't get one for battery)

*www.dropbox.com/s/tr70dniy7v5lygw/cpuz-max cpu.png?m

*www.dropbox.com/s/uezvzuh6j2mz7uw/wei.png?m


and just to clarify one thing ... i found some people telling about different HDs like toshiba ... i too have toshiba installed thats why my disk wei is 5.5 ... i check it with HP and they told that on models after 25 july ... they installed toshiba HDDs ... with one major difference  .... those models have 1.5 GB Hypermemory + 1 GB dedicated memory for 7670HD and regular 512 shared for APU .. earlier it was 512 APU + 1GB dedicated 7670HD + 512 Hypememory 7670HD


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi guyzz I'm gonna buy this lappy...does it have any driver/overeating issues and can it handle GTA IV on ow settings?


----------



## diagus (Sep 2, 2012)

good review thanks


----------



## ariv (Sep 16, 2012)

hey i am looking for laptop arnd 35k but for me i need laptop with better life so want to know that is amda8 is better than i5 3rd generation in performance and in life

i play game but not that much addicted but watch movie do surfing

if u think if there is any new entrance in market than due tell


----------



## duke123 (Sep 16, 2012)

ariv said:


> hey i am looking for laptop arnd 35k but for me i need laptop with better life so want to know that is amda8 is better than i5 3rd generation in performance and in life
> 
> i play game but not that much addicted but watch movie do surfing
> 
> if u think if there is any new entrance in market than due tell



there is nothing like AMD has inferior life and intel has better life...performance wise A8 4500M is less than i5 but its more than sufficient for daily usage also cheap compared with intel...and if you are worried  about life get the three year extended warranty for 1700₹ ...i have got the warranty extension approved...


----------



## lastname (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for a terrific review. I have been considering grabbing this one for a couple of weeks now. You've helped convince me now.

A couple of minutes later: And, of course, flipkart has promptly jacked up the price (compared to what it was a week ago) and no longer offers the free cooling pad. Why does this always happen to me?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 18, 2012)

lastname said:


> A couple of minutes later: And, of course, flipkart has promptly jacked up the price (compared to what it was a week ago) and no longer offers the free cooling pad. Why does this always happen to me?



I think you should strike a deal with a local retailer. Ask him for freebie's or a good discount. But locally you can get it cheaper.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

lastname said:


> Thanks for a terrific review. I have been considering grabbing this one for a couple of weeks now. You've helped convince me now.
> 
> A couple of minutes later: And, of course, flipkart has promptly jacked up the price (compared to what it was a week ago) and no longer offers the free cooling pad. Why does this always happen to me?



when FK was selling the laptop for 33.8k, a friend of mine got it for 32.4k without any free gift. Of course bargain may have bought the price down to 32k and a cooling pad will cost 1k so still saving around 500 bucks. Buy locally, will be lot cheaper.


----------



## jasku (Sep 19, 2012)

Fantastic review, I am considering this for my fiance, her requirements are daily use, browsing, videos, office. I initially had shortlisted the E-1800 which is extremely portable, she wasnt too enthused with the 11.6' scree, then I glanced upon this model, and thought it would be a decent backup to my desktop. My gaming requirement is secondary. 

Anyways, enough rambling, so how portable is the laptop, I know the weight says around 2.3Kg, so how convenient is it to carry it around?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2012)

with the backpack, easy to carry but without it one will really feel the weight. And it weights around 2.5-2.6Kg + charger weight. if it to be carried around why not check the Asus U32U-RX012D. Other than gaming and serious multitasking it can do most of the work.


----------



## jasku (Sep 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> with the backpack, easy to carry but without it one will really feel the weight. And it weights around 2.5-2.6Kg + charger weight. if it to be carried around why not check the Asus U32U-RX012D. Other than gaming and serious multitasking it can do most of the work.



Thanks for the response Sam, I was wondering how much superior the E-1800 actually is to the E-450, apart from the obvious 300mhz clock speed, would there be a noticeable difference for daily use activities?

Also, how does a intel dual core stack up against the AMD fusion based processors?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2012)

both are almost same. E2-1800 will add support for USB 3.0 and slightly higher clock but performance wise E450 and E2-1800 will be almost same as both are aimed at low power computing. such small clockspeed increase won't bring any noticeable performance improvement.

(2nd gen) Dual Core will be around 2 times better than any E series processor.


----------



## Sreekumar14378 (Nov 15, 2012)

@games goblin .. i bought this laptop 2 days back... i lost my drivers cd ..i download drivers thru internet ...bt while opening the device manager ...i have question marks under section OTHER DEVICES...!!!
can u help me out ...wid the proper info ??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

jasku said:


> Thanks for the response Sam, I was wondering how much superior the E-1800 actually is to the E-450, apart from the obvious 300mhz clock speed, would there be a noticeable difference for daily use activities?
> 
> Also, how does a intel dual core stack up against the AMD fusion based processors?



where's the 300 mhz diff? it's 50 mhz. no noticable diff in performance in daily activities between the 2 AMD's.

The E2-1800 belongs to the Brazos 2.0 platform and replaced E-450, It bumps up E-450 clock by 50 MHz and comes with a better graphics.E2-1800 will consume lower power and will come with USB 3.0 Support.

Graphics-
e2-1800 has Radeon HD 7340 523 MHz, 680 MHz turbo where as e-450 has HD 6320, base clock 508 MHz, Turbo 600 Mhz

compared to intel, AMD beats it in graphics, intel beats it in processor performance. For general usage you wont notice the difference in performance, like surfing etc.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2012)

^ Jasku has already purchased a Trinity laptop, I guess.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

well a man's gotta do what he's gotta do


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2012)

btw, which laptop did jasku purchase?


----------



## sh4r4th (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, Joined thinkdigit because of this awesome review! Plus soon to join the HUGE list of owners of this laptop..! Can you guys suggest the best cooling pad for this laptop? (heard it heats up too much at the top left end or something like that) So I need a cooling pad between 1-2k with a fan in that location. Also, shall I go with Windows 8 or stick to Windows 7 HB for this one? I'm an avid gamer so I don't want old games to have compatibility issues or anything like that. Please help! Gonna be buying this like day after or the day after that!  Thanks in advance! Cheers!


----------



## diagus (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6 Review and Benchmarks*

is this your blog or have you also written there [Full Review] HP Pavilion G6 2005ax – My New Laptop ~ Electronic Gurudev


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you name the software which you used for the benchmark tests..

only the software and not the games..


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

how does using fraps effect the fps??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> how does using fraps effect the fps??



if you keep the "overlay" option on, then a lot. it can cause games to drop framerates by half. you want to check FPS? try the benchmark tool that writes data to a .txt file.


----------



## nimitkhurana (Jan 25, 2013)

HI All,
I just bought this model and after some careful observation found that there is something wrong with the display. I can see pixels if I tilt the screen away from me and its very irritating. Its like sand grains, from a distance it feels like a plain sheet but when you go closer you can see the grains. I bought the laptop on 28th received it on 2nd evening and lodged a complain on 12 of this month and since then I have been running around without any results.

Did anyone of you had the similar issue?

Regards
Nimit


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Sam said:


> if you keep the "overlay" option on, then a lot. it can cause games to drop framerates by half. you want to check FPS? try the benchmark tool that writes data to a .txt file.



how do you close the overlay option??


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> how do you close the overlay option??


If using fraps, press the over button repeatedly till it goes away.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> how do you close the overlay option??



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DvQZzkkoo9I/UQKZF9sh-ZI/AAAAAAAAAT8/FlE4Jj1mZ-o/s616/Untitled.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys, i wanted some help from fellow G6 2005AX owners , so i am posting the same thing i posted on laptop Sub section.

I had given my motherboard for repairs.  So when i got my laptop back, there is no Dedicated Graphics

*i.imgur.com/8QJmL43.jpg

 I am running Catalyst Verion 14.9  and AMD Catalyst Suite version 14.301.1001 

*Can others confirm that i got the correct motherboard??? *


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 4, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys, i wanted some help from fellow G6 2005AX owners , so i am posting the same thing i posted on laptop Sub section.
> 
> I had given my motherboard for repairs.  So when i got my laptop back, there is no Dedicated Graphics
> 
> ...



I checked mine(hpg6 2005ax) and it is showing as crossfire disabled whereas in yours it is not showing. My driver version is 14.1


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> I checked mine(hpg6 2005ax) and it is showing as crossfire disabled whereas in yours it is not showing. My driver version is 14.1



My laptop's motherboard version in inferior. Apparently HP dont have the spare motherboard of the original G6 2005ax, since it got discontinued 2 yrs ago. It seems we Indians simply dont like AMD, more so the shitty A6/A8 laptop ones. 
Anyways, i had no choice. Either live with the inferior motherboard (without 7670M) or dont have a laptop at all.


----------



## akbsol (Jul 27, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> My laptop's motherboard version in inferior. Apparently HP dont have the spare motherboard of the original G6 2005ax, since it got discontinued 2 yrs ago. It seems we Indians simply dont like AMD, more so the shitty A6/A8 laptop ones.
> Anyways, i had no choice. Either live with the inferior motherboard (without 7670M) or dont have a laptop at all.



I have recently replaced my MB. I couldn't find one with graphics anywhere in the market but found a avenue to purchase one online. If you are still looking for it, feel free to contact me.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 27, 2015)

Is someone playing GTA V in this laptop??
I have same config laptop with some additional things.My laptop is HP Pavilion G6 2010ax


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 4, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> My laptop's motherboard version in inferior. Apparently HP dont have the spare motherboard of the original G6 2005ax, since it got discontinued 2 yrs ago. It seems we Indians simply dont like AMD, more so the shitty A6/A8 laptop ones.
> Anyways, i had no choice. Either live with the inferior motherboard (without 7670M) or dont have a laptop at all.



Have you tried contacting other HP service centres in other cities across India? Or online as suggested by Mr. @ akbsol?


----------

